# What are these????



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I see these things alot. Usually they are under water. What are they???
thanks
Greg


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

tire tracks...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Incurrant and excurrant siphon holes for a marine polychete. I think maybe a "lugworm".


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

No, just the three little mounds....


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think they are a polychete. I did some searching and can't find anything on the mounds.
I can't believe nobody on here knows what they are!
I'll try to contact the dept of fisheries and let everyone know.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Send Karon (Coryphaena) a PM, she'll know.

Skip


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

They're burrows from small bivalve mollusks to stick their siphons out of and filter feed, probably some sort of small clam species. No way of telling which for sure without digging em up.

Alex


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I tried to contact Karon. Got this message: 

Coryphaena has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try her on here: http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/member.php/176-Coryphaena


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I got in touch with Karon. She said "The holes appear to be made by a marine worm- known as a "lugworm" or "sand worm".... known to geeks like me as Arenicola marina." You were right Breeze Fabicators. 
Now I can sleep at night.


----------

